# eWON VPN-Router / Fernwartung, gibt es überhaupt jemand, der PFernwarturobleme hatte?



## bugatti66 (4 Februar 2013)

*eWON VPN-Router / Fernwartung, gibt es überhaupt jemand, der Probleme hatte?*

Hallo,
ich teste gerade den eWON COSY 141 zur Fernwartung von Maschinen und Anlagen, bei mir ging alles wunderbar glatt, ich kann mich mit jedem Ethernet-Gerät verbinden, die Verbindung ist stabil und zuverlässig. Nun weiß man ja nicht, was einem beim Endkunden (Maschinenbetreiber) so erwartet.
Daher meine Frage.
Gibt es überhaupt jemanden, der negative Erfahrung bezüglich Fernwartung mit eWON gemacht hat?

Danke.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Februar 2013)

Da ich den Router selbst nicht kenne, formuliere ich mal ein paar allgemein gehaltene Fragen/Infos, die von Belange sind

- Wie baut der Router seine Verbindung ins Internet auf? Kundennetzwerk oder Mobilfunk?
- Sind bei ersterem die benötigten Ports freigeschaltet? Stimmt die IT diesem überhaupt zu?
- Sind bei letzterem irgendwelche Störquellen in der Nähe? Ist überhaupt Empfang vorhanden?
- ...

Nach "negativen Erfahrungen mit eWon" zu fragen ist der falsche Ansatz, da die Antworten darauf noch lange nicht die Frage beantwortet, was beim Kunden für eine Situation vorherrscht.


----------



## van (4 Februar 2013)

Ich habe zwei eWon im Einsatz. 

Einer hängt am Internet, der andere am analogen Telefon.  

Hat im Kundennetzwerk erstmal nicht funktioniert. Obwohl ich vorher gefragt habe. 
Die Lösung der Zentral IT aus Irland war dann das sie mir ein VLan geschalten haben, dann hat's am deutschen Standort funktioniert ... Nach der Verlagerung ins Ausland gings wieder von vorne los. 
Die Geschwindigkeit über diese krumme Netzwerklösung ist unterirdisch, ein 56k Modem ist schneller. 

Dafür kann jetzt der eWon natürlich nichts. Also im voraus immer alles von der IT absegnen lassen, und selbst dann kann's noch schief gehen. 

Die eWon Jungs haben aber mal ihr Account Model umgestellt, fand ich etwas komisch.  

Was stichfestes schlechtes kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Februar 2013)

Probleme gibt es wenn den DHCP-Seite zufällig (durch DHCP) denselbe IP-Gruppe bekommt als auf den Fix-IP-Seite. Wenn das passiert wird den IP Routing auf irgendeiner Grund verwirrt.
Ist uns ein paar Mal passiert.
Abhilfe ist eine weitere Router dazwischen zu hängen. Doof aber funktioniert.


----------



## WachMark (5 Februar 2013)

Da wir den Router vertreiben, kann ich natürlich nichts negatives berichten 

Grundsätzlich sind die Geräte so konzipiert, dass sie weltweit in allen Netzwerken bei den Kunden funktionieren.
Und hier tritt dann, wie meine Vorredner berichteten, oftmals die Probleme auf.
Diese Probleme hängen aber nicht direkt mit den eWON-Routern zusammen, sondern betreffen generelle IT-Fragen.

Wenn z.B. der IP-Adressbereich auf der WAN und LAN Seite identisch ist (wie bei Jesper beschrieben), funktioniert das IP-Routing, also die Weiterleitung von IP-Paketen zwischen den beiden Netzwerken, nicht. Dies ist eine normale Netzwerkregel, die grundsätzlich bei Routern zu beachten ist.
Der eWON-Router arbeitet nicht mit virtuellen IP-Adressen, sondern gibt dem Benutzer die wirklichen IP-Adressen aus der Anlage frei. Großer Vorteil dabei für den Benutzer ist, dass er lokal und über die Fernwartung mit den gleichen IP-Adressen arbeitet.

Generell kann man gewiss nicht sagen, dass man ein Netzwerkgerät (egal welches) nicht einfach in ein Kundennetzwerk einbauen kann und es dann zu 100% klappt.
Wir empfehlen im Vorfeld, also bevor die Anlage aufgebaut wird, die IT-Abteilung des Endkunden mit ins Boot zu holen.
Dafür haben wir in der Technical Note das Kapitel 5 eingebaut, welches der IT zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann. Es ist kein Allheilmittel, aber in fast allen Fällen hilft es, Probleme während der Inbetriebnahme zu vermeiden oder zumindest zu minimieren.


PS:
Das Account Model wurde vor 2 Jahren umgestellt, da das alte "Talk2M Free" System ausgelastet war.
Damals wurde eine neues Softwarekonzept mit "Talk2M Free+" ausgearbeit, das skalierbar das rasante Wachstum mitmachen kann. Mehr Info dazu gibt's hier.


----------



## georg28 (5 Februar 2013)

Wir haben den ewon 2005CD in Einsatz ebenfalls das Model von Wachendorff mit dem Portal Talk2M Free.
Wir haben anfangs auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten für die Fernwartung angeschaut und uns dann für ewon entschieden.
So kann man viele VPN Verbindungen verwalten und mit unterschiedlichen Verbindungsarten beim Kunden (Mobilfunk, etc)ohne das Problem mit verschiedenen VPN clients oder anderer nötiger Software auf einem Rechner zu haben die sich gegenseitig stören. 
Mann Kann auch einfache Visus erstellen um Prozesse oder Werte anzuschauen, welche ich jedoch noch nicht genutzt habe
Das Problem , welches ich schon erlebt habe ist, ob der Kuinde den Einsatz eines ewon Gerätes zulässt. Hier treffen IT und Produktion aufeinander was nicht immer ganz einfach ist.
Der Support ist gut, es gibt für Zahlreiche Steuerungen Anleitungen auf der Seite von Wachendorff (Technical Notes).
Die ewon Geräte werden auch noch von anderen Firmen mit teils geänderter Firmware vertrieben, somit denke ich dass diese Geräte schon gut sind


----------

